# K-sink Drain



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Damn that is ugly. Had one that was close to that, except that someone had run pvc to the sink. Can't wait for the pic of The Master's work.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice. DIY or handy hack?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> Nice. DIY or handy hack?


Well the plasticc was a handy hack special I assume the same guy who installed the cabinet's. It never was vented tho......the whole house is s-traped. Except for the K-sink now. The steel pipe with the cast iron 90 is original to the house 1950's


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Well the plasticc was a handy hack special I assume the same guy who installed the cabinet's. It never was vented tho......the whole house is s-traped. Except for the K-sink now. The steel pipe with the cast iron 90 is original to the house 1950's


Well, that's how they rolled back then, eh? "_Run a the drain to that steel pipe and mebbe put a bendy piece in to catch the ladies diamond ring if she loses it while doing dishes."_ :laughing:

Hey man! We'll all be wanting to see the after pics.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

amazing it worked all that time without a problem and no vent.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> amazing it worked all that time without a problem and no vent.


 I assume at one time it had a single bowl K-sink. I cut that galvanized off about 8" below the 90 and capped it. Its a dump they will reuse that cabinet and replace the bottom and whatever. I dont blame them tho because the next people will tear it up again. Its rental property. I cut into the 3" cast iron stack you see on the left in that picture. The toilet was the only thing vented in the whole house and I just made it a wet vent:thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

That was the one I installed last year, what the hell is wrong with it:laughing:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Bill said:


> That was the one I installed last year, what the hell is wrong with it:laughing:


the water lines came out level, not crooked


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

How do you stub out your pex? and Why are there 4 hot lines?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It looks like he has 2 hots and 2 colds. Proly the standard setup for a kitchen sink, ice maker and dishwasher. It looks like he showed you how he stubs his pex out in the picture. A 90 and a talon. 

I like the cpvc brackets. I put 2 zip ties in an "x" configuration to keep the 90 right up against the bracket. Those "pex right" bends are nice too.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Like dis


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> How do you stub out your pex? and Why are there 4 hot lines?


  Why would you think I had four hot lines? Just answer me that and it better not be because that pipes red or your FIRED.:blink: How do I stub out pex?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> It looks like he has 2 hots and 2 colds. Proly the standard setup for a kitchen sink, ice maker and dishwasher. It looks like he showed you how he stubs his pex out in the picture. A 90 and a talon.
> 
> I like the cpvc brackets. I put 2 zip ties in an "x" configuration to keep the 90 right up against the bracket. Those "pex right" bends are nice too.


 Heres how I kept the pex tight to my support.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Protech said:


> It looks like he has 2 hots and 2 colds. Proly the standard setup for a kitchen sink, ice maker and dishwasher. It looks like he showed you how he stubs his pex out in the picture. A 90 and a talon.
> 
> I like the cpvc brackets. I put 2 zip ties in an "x" configuration to keep the 90 right up against the bracket. Those "pex right" bends are nice too.



Im just rattlin his cage is all. :laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Im just rattlin his cage is all. :laughing:


 You can rattle the cage you just better not open it:whistling2:


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

The cabinet guy is not going to like you:laughing:





TheMaster said:


>


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

i like that c/o under the sink.. that would be very handy to find everytime i get a call that someones sink is clogged. haha


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

2" C.O. on a 3" drain = FAIL

Cabinet back shoulda been installed before solvent welding that managerie together = FAIL

Fernco cap = FAIL

Other than that. Good job TheMaster


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Protech said:


> Like dis


Looks like a pretty long radius Protech. What size wall would that fit in? 8"?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Fits in a 4" wall perfectly.



Matt said:


> Looks like a pretty long radius Protech. What size wall would that fit in? 8"?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

So what your saying is it would have been better if he left the cleanout out so that the 1.5" trap adapter served as the only cleanout (which is legal and done all the time)? Sure, that makes lot's of sense.



Matt said:


> *2" C.O. on a 3" drain = FAIL*
> 
> Cabinet back shoulda been installed before solvent welding that managerie together = FAIL
> 
> ...


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Protech said:


> So what your saying is it would have been better if he left the cleanout out so that the 1.5" trap adapter served as the only cleanout (which is legal and done all the time)? Sure, that makes lot's of sense.


No.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*clean outs*

putting a clean out on there just guarantees that i will never have to shoot the drain. about the the only drains that i shoot that have clean outs are mobile homes. lol. breid....................:rockon:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Matt said:


> 2" C.O. on a 3" drain = FAIL
> 
> Cabinet back shoulda been installed before solvent welding that managerie together = FAIL
> 
> ...


1. The cleanout is to run a camera/locator down the drain and locate the sewer outside. The roof is asbestos tile and you cant walk on it. No idea where the sewer is.
2.The carpenter said he was going to piece it in so it could be removed easily if access was needed or for inspection.
3.. Fernco cap does not fail where there is an access panel. I suppose I could have packed it full of oakum and poured a lead plug in but I think the fernco will outlast the cast iron. I certainly wouldn't have used the fernco in a new building.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> So what your saying is it would have been better if he left the cleanout out so that the 1.5" trap adapter served as the only cleanout (which is legal and done all the time)? Sure, that makes lot's of sense.


Remember me asking you how many 45's you could navigate with your ridgid seesnake the other day protech? Well thats why I was asking because nobody knows where the sewer goes out and it ould be an easy way for me to locate the sewer. I'm just looking out for myself....thats section is never going to clog anyway and theres no garbage disposal at the present time. I think you said alot or 12 maybe?????? maybe many more but it was atleast 12.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Protech said:


> So what your saying is it would have been better if he left the cleanout out so that the 1.5" trap adapter served as the only cleanout (which is legal and done all the time)? Sure, that makes lot's of sense.


Just to clarify. I didn't have time earlier. 

I think it should have had a wall C.O. above the 3" sanitary tee. My code requires a 3" C.O. on a 3" drain. Especially since TheMaster doesn't know where the 3" goes. He could be installing a main C.O. for for future sewer cleaning.

I don't think I ever said NOT to install a C.O. at all.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

i didnt notice the piping in the wall to be 3". lol. cant say i object to a c/o anywhere tho! haha


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Matt said:


> Just to clarify. I didn't have time earlier.
> 
> I think it should have had a wall C.O. above the 3" sanitary tee. My code requires a 3" C.O. on a 3" drain. Especially since TheMaster doesn't know where the 3" goes. He could be installing a main C.O. for for future sewer cleaning.
> 
> I don't think I ever said NOT to install a C.O. at all.


No cleanout was required for the 3" and I dont clean sewers from above a kitchen sink with a machine sitting in the kitchen. We locate the building drain and install a two-way cleanout within 3' of it exiting the foundation. The cleanouts main purpose under the K-sink is to give me an easy way into the main line to locate it outside without pullling the toilet. There will eventually be a sch 40 pvc solvent weld trap installed.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> No cleanout was required for the 3" and I dont clean sewers from above a kitchen sink with a machine sitting in the kitchen. We locate the building drain and install a two-way cleanout within 3' of it exiting the foundation. The cleanouts main purpose under the K-sink is to give me an easy way into the main line to locate it outside without pullling the toilet. There will eventually be a sch 40 pvc solvent weld trap installed.


Is that what your code says?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Matt said:


> Is that what your code says?


 It says you must have 18" clearance for a 3" cleanout......you dont have 18" clearence if you intall a cleanout in the wall between the upper and lower cabinets. The cleanout for the building drain/sewer goes outside where it should be.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

*You can do better*

Whats funny is there is a code violation in tha pic but you have not found it yet.:whistling2:


----------

